
Show HN: Free AngularJS 1 on 1 lessons - ishanr
Just comment here and we can begin.
======
jsegura
I'm interested, i'm developing an angularjs app for my Rest API backend
(nodejs + Mongo) and I think I have misunderstood some Angularjs concepts

~~~
ishanr
Cool.. let me know your availability and we can start...

~~~
jsegura
I'm in CET timezone. From 19:00 to 24:00 I'm available. If it doesn't fit your
schedule we can try to meet at weekends.

------
cfcf
Hi I'm also very interested in talking 1on1 about some Angular concepts/best
practices, especially about testing and maintainability.

